# DirecTV and Dish Network - Through One Cable?



## ikogan (Jun 29, 2008)

I am unsuccessfully trying to find answer on how to concurrently pass signals, without any suppression and distortion, from both DirecTV and Dish Network satellite antennas through one cable, one TV wall plug to DirecTV and Dish Network satellite receivers.

Can anybody help?

Thanks!


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

ikogan said:


> I am unsuccessfully trying to find answer on how to concurrently pass signals, without any suppression and distortion, from both DirecTV and Dish Network satellite antennas through one cable, one TV wall plug to DirecTV and Dish Network satellite receivers.
> 
> Can anybody help?
> 
> Thanks!


The closest thing you would get to is diplexers.
Assuming frequencies from Dish run the same as DirecTV, its not possible.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The LNB's of both operate on the same frequency so, it can't be done without bumping one or the other to a different frequency band.


----------



## topcat0399 (Apr 19, 2007)

CJTE said:


> The closest thing you would get to is diplexers.
> Assuming frequencies from Dish run the same as DirecTV, its not possible.


you are going to have to have separate cables from each dish n matter what at least to the point of entry into your house.

you could stack both recivers there and send only the tv feed up on one cable to the tv.

depends on the type of recivers you have, thier remote control ability, and the channels you have to watch them on.

no way to send two diferent sat signals on the same cable. all recievers would be totally confused.

need more details about your gear.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

From a practical standpoint, it can't be done. If you wanted to make a science fair project out of this, you could build a $10,000 to $20,000 DISH QAM headend to block convert those transponders to cable TV frequencies, or you might be able to support one DISH tuner and maybe four DirecTV SWM tuners by doing some tricky diplexing with a DPP diplexer which you couldn't even attempt without a spectrum analyzer, but if you were remotely capable of developing something like that, you wouldn't have started this thread. Realistically, you need one coax to simultaneously support up to 8 DirecTV tuners, and one DPP coax to fully support both tuners in a DISH Network dual input receiver.


----------



## topcat0399 (Apr 19, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> From a practical standpoint, it can't be done. If you wanted to make a science fair project out of this, you could build a $10,000 to $20,000 DISH QAM headend to block convert those transponders to cable TV frequencies, or you might be able to support one DISH tuner and maybe four DirecTV SWM tuners by doing some tricky diplexing with a DPP diplexer which you couldn't even attempt without a spectrum analyzer, but if you were remotely capable of developing something like that, you wouldn't have started this thread. Realistically, you need one coax to simultaneously support up to 8 DirecTV tuners, and one DPP coax to fully support both tuners in a DISH Network dual input receiver.


i think it could easily be done, depending on the gear he has.


----------

